# Parental Alienation Syndrom (PAS) - recognised in Ireland?



## alaskaonline (11 May 2011)

I hope I posted in the right category, if not please move. It is a legality thing I am after though and question is in the title: Is PAS recognized in Ireland? And if yes, can the parent request an assessment through the courts? Can the court order an assessment? If privately done - does the court recognise it as part of an access dispute? What's the best way to go about it. Any one any experiences on this one? I searched online and while there are plenty of info on Irish sites what PAS is, I was unable to find the answers to my questions above.

Any advice/ info/ experience is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## txirimiri (11 May 2011)

Try posting on www.rollercoaster.ie - the single parents thread. Lots of knowledgeable parents there who have gome down the legal route and I have seen some discussions of PAS, although I don't know the answer to your question. Hope that helps


----------



## 007ben (24 Oct 2013)

*to Alaskaonline re. Parental Alienation in Ireland.*

My dear friend, Parental Alienation is as rife in Ireland as anywhere else, but there is an allround reluctance on the part of the judiciary and the social services to acknowledge its existence. Also, its publicisation is shunned by most broadcasters and journalists as being a bad career move.


----------



## Guns N Roses (24 Oct 2013)

*Extract from Wikapedia:*

*Parental alienation* is a social dynamic, generally occurring due to divorce or separation, when a child expresses unjustified hatred or unreasonably strong dislike of one parent, making access by the rejected parent difficult or impossible.


----------



## DB74 (24 Oct 2013)

2.5 years later!


----------

